# Canon SX 130 IS vs Sony DSC - H55



## karthik.13 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

      I cant decide between SX 130 and H-55. Both are almost around the same price and with same features. SX 130 uses AA batteries which is my main concern. I'm not a  pro wit cams. l just need cam for family occasions, group pics wit friends. Also i need good flash for taking pics at night. Bulkiness is not an issue for me. cam sometimes used by my parents also so i need a good both auto and manual controls.

     Some ppl said canon has AA battery issues. I wanna know AA battery or Li-ion battery is good for digi-cams.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2011)

looks I would suggest you H55 just coz its hasselfree for u...u can carry it everywhere...your parent can easily take pics...photography is not your hobby then I would go with H55

Doono abt others but I had an olympus digicam with AA cells...and it took me 12-14 hours to charge it...soo had to purchase an extra pair of cells...not happy with AA cells


----------



## karthik.13 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ty for the reply. 

Yes, photography is not my hobby, i just need cam for family and friends pics. 

I'll be shooting some pics at night times too so clarity at night is important.

Also I wanna know how many shots can AA battery provide vs Li-ion battery.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2011)

Night time photography with a point and shoot digicam is absolutely useless...very difficult to get a clear pic..

U can get *Sony WX1 *for night photos...it have Sony G lens with f/2.4-5.6


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 27, 2011)

H55 would be a better choice


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ go with H-55... it perfectly suits you usage..


----------



## viveksingh87 (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I was planing to purchase a camera I gone through 3 camera.

Canon Sx130
Sony H55
Nikon L120

For canon i found that battery backup is not good otherwise it will  be a good option as compare to sony. in picture quality. Price for both have no difference..

and nikon one is little expensive as compare to both and also its little bulky...


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2011)

@vivek singh...yes ur finding are absolutely correct...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 31, 2011)

and among these 3 no doubt Nikon L120 is much better


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> and among these 3 no doubt Nikon L120 is much better



L120 may be good but people prefer SX130IS over that coz of manual controls and better low light shots


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

viveksingh87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was planing to purchase a camera I gone through 3 camera.
> 
> ...



Check Nikon S9100 instead. much better than L120 I think.


----------



## PraKs (May 31, 2011)

Li-ion battery are better, Dont go much with AA batteries.


----------



## viveksingh87 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi 
Thanks for suggesting Nikon S9100 and i saw it. Its really good but .. my budget is about 15000.

I m more concern about canon Sx130 performance. with alkaline and NIHm battery.

Sony is good but i saw canon and nikon are specially for camera manufacturing. so thinking about nikon L120 because that comes in my budget.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2011)

viveksingh87 said:


> Hi
> Sony is good but i saw canon and nikon are specially for camera manufacturing. so thinking about nikon L120 because that comes in my budget.



Dont go by that logic...Nikon is poor in P&S department then sony and canon..

BTW canon have printers, scanners, and lot more devices...its not an only camera manufacturer like nikon.

SX130 IS have a very good performance but the only 2 bad things are its pencil cells and bulky...remaining all positive


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2011)

@karthik- go fot H70,its better than H55 and it just costs 1k more tan H55.Also gave a look to nikon S8100 and also S9100 if it is in ur budget.

@viveksingh- L120 is a great cam, n if u wish to buy a compact camera and S9100 is out of ur budget then u can also try S8100


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, Instead of starting a new thread I believe its a good to ask my query here itself. 
while searching for the above said cameras of Nikon I came acroos this camera:
Nikon India Private Limited
Though my budget is around 15k but still I'll manage to spend this much as its one time investment for along time for me . 
Its got 36X zoom with full HD recording and stylish as well. 
Please give your reviews... Its stunning ..


----------



## Sounava (Jun 12, 2011)

sharma_atul85 said:


> Hi, Instead of starting a new thread I believe its a good to ask my query here itself.
> while searching for the above said cameras of Nikon I came acroos this camera:
> Nikon India Private Limited
> Though my budget is around 15k but still I'll manage to spend this much as its one time investment for along time for me .
> ...



Don't buy the P500. If you can spend that much see if you can get the Panasonic FZ40 (also called the FZ45,same camera).


----------

